# Valeted My 34 Today!



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Plus i had the day off work so pushed the button a few times on my Sony Cyber-shot  

:thumbsup: I've fitted a Top Secret sticker onto the rear & i quite like it too, what do you think?

It's so clean i've been watching people walking in to Lamp post whilst staring!






















































































































& Here's a few from sunday whaen I went to meet up with G13 GTR


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

looks fantastic,thought about getting a Top Secret Rear Diffuser wth vortex stuff,would finish it off IMO


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice car indeed. Great pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Sparkly! I do miss the deep shine you get from a dark-coloured car.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> looks fantastic,thought about getting a Top Secret Rear Diffuser wth vortex stuff,would finish it off IMO


It is a Top Secret Rear diffuser & no way for me to the Vortex stuff! Yucky uke: 



hyrev said:


> Very nice car indeed. Great pics, thanks for posting.


Thanks for your kind reply Paul, Great minds think alike! It must be called purple fever?
BTW. When are you taking a few more pics of your beast again? I hope it's soon?:thumbsup:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Absolutley love your car, looks super shiney. :thumbsup: 

Definatly Purple fever in the air  :chuckle:



Steve


----------



## Sly76 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm in love .


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Scweeeeet! :thumbsup:

Power to the Purple!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Stunning, very very nice example :thumbsup:


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

It really is a beauty, everything about it is just perfect. 

Sunday changed my life, i need a 34


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ah sorry,when i looked at the pictures,i was really wired,had only 2 hours sleep last night


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

let me know when its for sale


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Thats a gorgeous 34....... I like it very much, although i think i'd lose the nismo sticker off the back.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

That is beautiful. I wish mine was as cleen as yours!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wow cool R34 mate

Nice colour


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

Simply awesome mate.

Lovely car.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

o forgot to ask,what products did you use?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

You got too much time on your hands!!! 

Top job, and hope you did it yourself! 

Car looks better than ever


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> o forgot to ask,what products did you use?





r33 v-spec said:


> You got too much time on your hands!!!
> 
> Top job, and hope you did it yourself!
> 
> Car looks better than ever



Err...the 1 short answer is: I don't know the valeter came to my house to do it.:nervous:

Good thing is he only charged me £10


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Nismoalex said:


> let me know when its for sale


If that's your 996 in your Avitar then i'll sell it to you now & take that beast off you.


----------



## bmjenneke (Mar 4, 2010)

Great car! By the way, what make is front lip on the silver R33?


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

bmjenneke said:


> Great car! By the way, what make is front lip on the silver R33?


It's a Trust splitter on the R33, i have a spare i would let go if you want one as i remade my own in carbon...


----------



## bmjenneke (Mar 4, 2010)

That's great. How much do you want for it? Let me know and let me think about it.


----------

